# First week of teal season recap with TONS of pictures!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

**SEPT 13th***

After letting the birds rest yesterday from a fabulous weekend, we got back after them again this morning. Had a guided party burn'em down and a couple club groups punch one way tickets as well. With the full moon coming we expect even more birds to be arriving.

***SEPT 14th***

Another great morning for our hunters across the board, both guided and club! Lots of birds harvested this morning with empty stomachs meaning the full moon has them migrating.

****SEPT 16TH****

Another solid morning shooting teal for both our club groups and guided day parties. Always good when you get another picture of a banded bird to start the morning. Teal season has been a great one so far and the full moon has them on the move. Hopefully we continue to hold good numbers until new ones arrive. The full moon can be a tricky time to hunt as birds might feed all night and you won't see a bird till 8am and then it's lights out after that. Scouting and being patient are vital to being successful right now.

Currently have Sun 25th open for anyone wanting to put together a hunt.
$175 per person, 4ppl minimum

***Still have one duck club group opening for anyone still looking. Can't imagine this spot will last long***

Hope everyone has been having a great season and enjoys the pictures!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

